# Which is the best set up for plowing



## melsa1 (Dec 12, 2004)

I wonder i have 2 thoughts. Buy a used for $10,000 or buy new not going to compete with the big guys. I just want to do some private home drive ways and some gas stations i will use the truck for everyday use. I dont want to make this my business. I have been in auto repair business for over 10 years i own and run a 2 bay auto repair facility. I just want something not the price alone but something i want to do besides my auto repair business on slow days/nights.
Like my wife said honey buy something good that will last long. Can some one give me an idea as to what i should buy.

I mean from truck to snow plow etc.


----------



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

Honestly, there is not much you can buy for 10K with a plow. If you are looking for a truck to plow with, plan on spending close 20k or more depending if it has a plow on it or not for something that is used, in good shape, and that will last you. As for what type of truck to get, I like extended cab short boxes. They are the same length as a standard cab long bed. I have plowed with both standard and extended cabs and I personally like the way the extended cab plow. Some people like the feel of the standard cabs. It is your preference. I would not plow with a crew cab unless if I was plowing roads or large parking lots. Just my thoughts


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

You can probably find a mid 90's F250 in nice shape for $10k. I really lucked out and got my F150 for $3,000 with a meyers 7.5 plow, and 96k miles. It has some rust but runs great and does the job. Even has a freshly rebuilt pump. Good luck =)


----------



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

I Picked up my 2000 K2500 ext cab for $12k damaged back in the summer of 2002 and then I picked up a used 8' MM I for $1800. I spent $300 on the plow getting it sand blasted, painted and serviced. I installed it myself.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Don't buy a truck with a plow they are usually half trashed. Buy a truck and install a plow on it. Since you are in the auto repair business you know what to look for in a good used truck then just shop around and get the plow you want.


----------



## melsa1 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks to one and all. All of you have given your honest opinions.

I do not want to spend a lot of money on the truck cause i will only do plowing 
as a secondary business.
I found a used 95 F250 4x4 $7995-00
DESCRIPTIONExterior ColorGREENBody StyleSuper Cab Pickup 4x4EngineV-8Trans.Automatic With OverdStock No.T04636AVin: 1FTHX26H9SKA02084 
POWER WINDOWS, POWER DOOR LOCKS, CRUISE CONTROL, TILT STEERING WHEEL, POWER REMOTE MIRROR(S), CASSETTE PLAYER, ANALOG INSTRUMENTS, INTERVAL WIPERS, TACHOMETER, TRIP ODOMETER, AIR CONDITIONING, SPLIT FRONT BENCH SEAT, CLOTH UPHOLSTERY, RECLINING SEATS, RADIAL TIRES, DELUXE WHEEL COVERS, ACCENT STRIPES, BODY SIDE MOLDINGS, RUNNING BOARDS, BED LINER .


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

You can do quite well with older truck and a used plow and spend less than 5 grand doing it too. Like someone else said though, do not by a used truck with a plow on it unless it is a very good deal and the truck does not look abused or was not part of a big fleet and has been run into ground.


----------



## melsa1 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Looks like a good truck*



Tarkus said:


> You can do quite well with older truck and a used plow and spend less than 5 grand doing it too. Like someone else said though, do not by a used truck with a plow on it unless it is a very good deal and the truck does not look abused or was not part of a big fleet and has been run into ground.


Can you please check this link and suggest.

http://www.automart.com/vehicledetail/adid-7569305/2000/ford/f-350/e.-windsor/ct

2000 Ford F-350 $14,995.00 
Comments
Super Duty Auto, 4dr, ac, cc, tilt, stereo, full poewr, cloth, 71K miles, V-10, minute mount plow. extended cab, like new! -


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

melsa1 said:


> Can you please check this link and suggest.
> 
> http://www.automart.com/vehicledetail/adid-7569305/2000/ford/f-350/e.-windsor/ct
> 
> ...


That is what it blue books for in your area without a plow. Check for advance rust under truck on frame and such and appearance of plow (ask whether it is original or not) and if it looks pretty good and is same age as truck, it has most likely not been treated too bad. Check and smell tranny fluid and look for a aux cooler on it to and see if it has regular service records to. Ask them why they are selling it too. Otherwise it seem to be a fair price from what I can see anyway and that V10 will have enough power too for whatever you need.


----------



## melsa1 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Thanks Tarkus i like the looks of it*

I am going there tomorrow it is about 175 miles away from me. I will ask the questions and check it out as you said. They said they got it in an auction.
I really appreciate your time. I will post when i get back.


----------



## melsa1 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Gas mileage F-350 V 10 6.8 EFI SOHC V10*

How many miles per gallon does this F-350 6.8 EFI SOHC V10 give.
I would appreciate if some one can answer this question.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

melsa1 said:


> How many miles per gallon does this F-350 6.8 EFI SOHC V10 give.
> I would appreciate if some one can answer this question.


I have a good freind that drove one for years in a extended cab 1999 2WD 3/4 ton truck with a V10 pulling a 33 foot travel trailer. He used to get between 16 and 17 on highway without trailer and about 11 to 12 with trailer and 4.30 gears too. Some have gotten a lot less though but there are worse ones out there. Another friend has one in a 35 foot motor home that weighs about 16,000 or fully loaded and he tows a small car on a tow dolly behind him. He averages about 8 to 9mpg going to florida with it and has gotten as high as 10mpg a few times which is not bad for the weight and drag of that monster.


----------

